# UC Davis Arboretum



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 2, 2005)

(_ from [email protected]_)


We have a position open at the University of California Davis Arboretum for an experienced horticulturist with knowledge and experience in plant propagation and nursery production. This position functions as part of a forward thinking, team-oriented organization to help fulfill the Arboretum's mission to "Connect People with the Beauty and Value of Plants." 

Applications can be found on the University of California Human Resources website at
http://www.hr.ucdavis.edu/Emp/Application_Process and the position description and salary range at

http://www.hr.ucdavis.edu/Emp/Careers under Professional Positions VL 050049 Plant Production and Sales Manager, Analyst I.

Feel free to email me if you have problems or questions.
Ellen Zagory
Director of Horticulture
Davis Arboretum
University of California
One Shields Ave.
Davis, CA 95616
U.S.A.

phone(530)752-3145
fax (530) 752-5796


----------

